# Predict the Record for December (Congrats All Net, Spitfire, Jammin, MeirWise)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Very simple. Predict the record. 

*Sun 02 @ New York 
Tue 04 @ Indiana 
Wed 05 @ Toronto 
Fri 07 @ Washington 
Sat 08 @ Minnesota 
Mon 10 vs Miami 
Wed 12 vs Utah 
Sat 15 @ New Orleans 
Mon 17 @ San Antonio 
Wed 19 @ Dallas 
Sat 22 vs Toronto 
Tue 25 @ LA Lakers 
Thu 27 @ LA Clippers 
Fri 28 vs LA Clippers 
Sun 30 @ Sacramento *

I'll say 12-3.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

15-0


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

I'm going with 12-3..


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

11-4


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

I was thinking 12-3 but with how things are rolling... 13-2!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Looking at 13-2. Sadly, the Spurs and a random game we should win but blow are the two that I'm thinking. (Not the Mavs though. Wee!)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

10-5


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Few more days before it's closed.......


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

I'd like to change my previous prediction to 16 and -1.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

10-5, lot of though road games, and they are not as hot as Id like them to be...


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

At least 10-5 is my guess for now.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

W - Sun 02 @ New York
W - Tue 04 @ Indiana
W - Wed 05 @ Toronto
W - Fri 07 @ Washington
W - Sat 08 @ Minnesota
L - Mon 10 vs Miami
L - Wed 12 vs Utah
W - Sat 15 @ New Orleans
L - Mon 17 @ San Antonio
L - Wed 19 @ Dallas
W - Sat 22 vs Toronto
L - Tue 25 @ LA Lakers
W - Thu 27 @ LA Clippers
W - Fri 28 vs LA Clippers
W - Sun 30 @ Sacramento

10-5. We never play well against Lakers, Utah, Spurs or Dallas, and with the way we're playing recently, I'm being loose on the 10-5 even.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

11-4


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

15-0 
really when the **** do the Suns lose ? 
hahahah


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> 15-0
> really when the **** do the Suns lose ?
> hahahah


In the second or third round of the playoffs by some retarded sequence of unfortunate events >_>

Anyways, shouldn't this thread be closed now that the first December game is well underway?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



MeirToTheWise said:


> In the second or third round of the playoffs by some retarded sequence of unfortunate events >_>
> 
> Anyways, shouldn't this thread be closed now that the first December game is well underway?


People can still talk about it, I'm not taking any more predictions now. So it won't matter if someone posts it or not.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Oh alright, that sounds good then. And on that note, seems like everyone is doing good so far, haha ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

What are they at right now?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*



Dr. Seuss said:


> What are they at right now?


7-5

They are playing pretty crappy.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

if they win last 3 games over the inconsistent kings and 2 against the shorthanded clippers... then Ill get it right at 10-5, though this time around Im not so sure they will win these 3 games.......


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Looks like 4 peeps got it right, lol. All Net, Spitfire, Jammin, and me.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for December*

Good job guys!


----------

